# shotgun with Slug Barrel



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I am thinking about purchasing a shotgun with a slug barrel. What is the best one on the market for the money.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Remington 870 or 1100....pump or auto:thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Nef*

For me it would be one of the NEF products. Probably the Ultra Slug Hunter. Check out the slugs that James produces down in Old Town. DIXIE SLUGS. --- SAWMAN


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Slot Pursuit said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a shotgun with a slug barrel. What is the best one on the market for the money.


Remington 870 w/Full Rifled Barrel and Cantilever Scope Mount.:thumbsup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a Mossberg 500 with a rifled barrel and a scope. Need an offset scope mount to set it up. Very accurate with the right slugs - had to try a bunch only find out my gun likes the inexpensive Winchester lead slugs. Had three shot groups with all 3 touching at 100 yards off a rest.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

this one would do you good....:yes::whistling:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...-tracker-ii-3in-bore-85597/index3/#post689218


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this going to be a dedicated slug gun and nothing else? 
If so then get a Savage 212 slug gun or a close second would be the NEF ultra slug hunter.

If you are going to have a switch barrel shot/slug gun then the 870 is hard to beat.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Gun Test magazine really liked the Browning BPS slug gun .

check out Shotgun World's forums for info .


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks for the information*

Thanks for the information


----------

